
I tracked all my health biomarkers in 2019. Here are the results - ghatageanup
https://medium.com/@ghatageanup/i-tracked-everything-in-2019-here-are-the-results-afa1bc9c0960
======
aiscapehumanity
Ooh those, i head a different definition of biomarker in mind

